# injection codes - Can someone give me



## jstrickler (Jan 23, 2008)

Can someone give me some guidance on the injection code to use with the Gardasil shot & Depo Provera shot. Some of the billers I work with say it should be a 90772 others say 90471 and still one more thinks code with a nurse visit 99211 only.....any input would be appreciated. Thank you!

Jen, CPC


----------



## MarieCoderII (Jan 23, 2008)

*injection codes*



jstrickler said:


> Can someone give me some guidance on the injection code to use with the Gardasil shot & Depo Provera shot. Some of the billers I work with say it should be a 90772 others say 90471 and still one more thinks code with a nurse visit 99211 only.....any input would be appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Jen, CPC




Injection IM/SQ cpt code 90772 is the code to use following the "incident to" rule...with direct physician supervision and this is based on AMA CPT guideline.  Without the presence of a physician, 99211 may be used instead.  However, for Medicare, without direct physician supervision, neither one (90772 nor 99211) may be used...
Marie L., CPC


----------



## karilynn (Jan 28, 2008)

Gardasil is a vaccine which would require the use of the 90471 code just like any other immunization. Depo is therapeutic so it would require 90772.


----------



## rebecca lopez (Jan 29, 2008)

*Gardisil*

This is how I would code and I tell out check out staff.
Gardisil if the pt sees the MD the MD counsels and oders the gardisil the Nurse gives the injections. then I would code the E/M level new or estb code. with modifer 25. Then the gardisil 90649 with DX V04.89 and the 90772.

If the pt comes back and the nurse gives the injection then I would code the 90649 with 90741. If the nurse has enough documentation for the E/M (There are some guidelines for the nurse visit) and the md is on site you could also code a 99211 .
Hope this helps.
Rebecca Lopez CPC


----------



## mcpalmeter (Feb 8, 2008)

*Gardisil and Depo Provera*

Jen,

The vaccine code for Gardasil is 90649.  Gardasil vaccinates against the human papilloma virus.  According to the FDA, the vaccine is approved for use in females 9-26 years of age.

As far as the administration code, use 90471.  

Depo Provera can be used as a contraceptive measure or can be used as a therapeutic measure for things like ovarian cysts.  Anyway, code the administration of the Depo Provera with 90772 as it is not a vaccine or a toxoid.

Maryann Palmeter, CPC


----------



## robreed840 (Mar 8, 2009)

code 90772 is a deleted code for 2009. CPT states to report: use 96372.
Also if billing Illinois Public aide you need the " SL" modifier on 90649 (Gardasil)
When given by the nurse and ordered by the Dr in the office we bill
90649 SL ( if insurance is IDPA)
99211-25
Other insurance:  90649 Gardasil , 90471 administration


Robin Reed, CPC
robreed117@aol.com


----------



## nurseauditor (Mar 8, 2009)

robreed840 said:


> code 90772 is a deleted code for 2009. CPT states to report: use 96372.
> Also if billing Illinois Public aide you need the " SL" modifier on 90649 (Gardasil)
> When given by the nurse and ordered by the Dr in the office we bill
> 90649 SL ( if insurance is IDPA)
> ...


This scenerio was for 2008...actually 1-23-08


----------



## scurtis68 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Jen,

For Depo and Gardasil I uses 96372


----------

